# Few Questions about Cube Type F



## computingeee (Jan 22, 2010)

I Have a Original Rubik's Cube 3x3x3, ordered it from eBay.
I Like it very much and it's fast, but it's just keep pop all the time.

I Want to buy Cube Type F (Maybe F2).
The DIY of this cube is better than the NIB (Comes Assembled)?

I Ask because I don't quite sure in what level to screw the screws in the cube,
There is a guide for it?

I Want a cube that resistant to pops, can cut corners well and very fast,
Is Type F is the one I am looking for?

Thank You Very Much,

P.S
If I had mistakes, it's because English isn't my primary language.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 22, 2010)

I got my F's straight out of the box already assembled. 
I love my type FII, when I got it, it popped a lot. Then I took off the center caps and tightened it and now it rarely pops. It cuts corners nicely and is really smooth.
As for my FI, it seems simular. But there is something about it that says "the type FII is better", not sure what. 

FII in my opinion is a great choice.


----------



## computingeee (Jan 22, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I got my F's straight out of the box already assembled.
> I love my type FII, when I got it, it popped a lot. Then I took off the center caps and tightened it and now it rarely pops. It cuts corners nicely and is really smooth.
> As for my FI, it seems simular. But there is something about it that says "the type FII is better", not sure what.
> 
> FII in my opinion is a great choice.



Thanks for the quick reply.

How did you know how much you need to tight in evey center cap?
I want a cube that don't pops at all, is it the one for me?
After you tightened the center caps the cube started to slow?

Thank You very much.


----------



## powershotman (Jan 22, 2010)

imo,
type F ll is too light ,
i don't like the feel (just for me )
i'm more prone to crispy one 
i know there are many fans of Fll here ~


----------



## computingeee (Jan 23, 2010)

powershotman said:


> imo,
> type F ll is too light ,
> i don't like the feel (just for me )
> i'm more prone to crispy one
> i know there are many fans of Fll here ~



Thanks For All.

What kind of cube do you prefer?

Type F II Pops?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 23, 2010)

If you want a cube that is *very fast* and can cut corners, get a Taiyan.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 23, 2010)

computingeee said:


> powershotman said:
> 
> 
> > imo,
> ...


just so you know. one f-II might pop. someone other might not. it's about the tension. i still prefer F-II over F. the F wears out over time but otherwise it's almost the same


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 23, 2010)

i would reccomend the type C, it will pop occaisionally (pretty sure i spelled that wrong) but it moves way faster than the type F when you lube it and it is quite reliable as long as you arent rough with it...


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 23, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> i would reccomend the type C,* it will pop occaisionally* (pretty sure i spelled that wrong) but it moves way faster than the type F when you lube it and it is quite reliable as long as you arent rough with it...



mine didn't.
it's all about how the tension is set.... 
my type C rocked but then it started to lose that crispy feel and got more "buttery" but type C's are great.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 23, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > i would reccomend the type C,* it will pop occaisionally* (pretty sure i spelled that wrong) but it moves way faster than the type F when you lube it and it is quite reliable as long as you arent rough with it...
> ...


well mine is pretty loose but its at the point where is doesnt pop so much that it is annoying, and its super fast on OLL/PLL


----------



## computingeee (Jan 23, 2010)

From what you said, Type F-II, Type C, Type F - They All Pop.

There is a cube that doesn't pop (and of course fast and cut corners)?
Maybe One of the A's? New TYpe A-III?

I Just want a cube that doesn't pops, I had enough with the Original Rubik's Cube..

Thank You ALL.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 23, 2010)

If you want a cube that never pops, get the New Type A-III. It's a decent cube, smooth and cuts corners okay. The best thing is it almost never pops (probably once in 500 solves?) and if you set it a little tighter it will be even more unpoppable.


----------



## computingeee (Jan 23, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> If you want a cube that never pops, get the New Type A-III. It's a decent cube, smooth and cuts corners okay. The best thing is it almost never pops (probably once in 500 solves?) and if you set it a little tighter it will be even more unpoppable.



Can I get it Assembled?
Does it come fast?

"Cuts Corners Okay" Means it cuts corners lame, or great?


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 23, 2010)

Even cubes that come assembled you still have to adjust for the best experience.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 23, 2010)

most DIYs tend to pop more than Rubik's storbought brands. If you want an un-popable DIY, it'll always come with trade-offs like speed.

You're requesting one that's the best at corner cutting, anti-pop, and super fast. The fact of the matter is, is that every cube will have flaws.

Normally, to get good corner cutting, the trade-off will be more pops.

For a super fast, the trade off may be more pops, poor corner cutting (less common case, but some cubes are like that), or maybe even both.

For a practically un-popable cube (which is what you seem most concerned about), the trade-off would normally be speed.

Look through this thread to decide what is best for you.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 23, 2010)

Assembling cubes is not a big deal and gives you much more control over how the cube turns out.

Type FII was disappointing for me, to say the least. Actually, the CII and FI were also. I just expected so much more. I don't like the feel. I like my C4U cube and Diansheng so much more. I like faster cubes. The FII, CII, and FI just felt sluggish to me.

Dianshengs are difficult to pop. Type Ds are tough to pop. So is the C4U cube is you make it tight. Bubbled cubies make it a little easier to pop, so the F series and the CII have some minor issues. Look at the stickied review thread and read it. That's why it's there.


----------



## computingeee (Jan 23, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> Even cubes that come assembled you still have to adjust for the best experience.



How can I know how to adjust it perfectly,
that it won't be Slow and won't pops?

And I heard the New Type A-III can't be opened in the middles where the screw are, is that right?

Sorry for the lame english

thank you.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jan 23, 2010)

computingeee said:


> PHPJaguar said:
> 
> 
> > Even cubes that come assembled you still have to adjust for the best experience.
> ...



To get the tension you want, you'll have to expirement with the tension. Try making the cube tighter or looser and test it out to see if you like it.


----------



## computingeee (Jan 23, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > PHPJaguar said:
> ...



How can I know every screw is in the same level?
And it's true that you can't open the middles on New Type A-III?

Thanks.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jan 23, 2010)

If you mean the center caps, then yes, the New Type A-III is a "DIY" cube. You know if it's at the same level if you turn it the same amount each time you adjust the cube. If you want to loosen it, for example, you might turn all six screws half a turn.


----------



## computingeee (Jan 23, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> If you mean the center caps, then yes, the New Type A-III is a "DIY" cube. You know if it's at the same level if you turn it the same amount each time you adjust the cube. If you want to loosen it, for example, you might turn all six screws half a turn.



If I want it to be loosen, but not pops and dissamble by itself (if you know what I mean) how much do I need to adjust?

And when you say same amount, do you mean to spin the cube and see how much it spin, and compare it to the others?

Thanks A LOT to all of you.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRp-Pz_XnX4
Watch the video. It explains everything you need to know about adjusting.


----------



## computingeee (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks.
By The Way, DIY is better than Shop Assembled? (That's How I Call it)
(I Know I asked it, but I didn't get a clearly answer).

I ask about the New Type A-III and the Type F (Even Type C).
Thank Again (Excuse me for being apologize  )


----------



## TemurAmir (Jan 23, 2010)

computingeee said:


> Thanks.
> By The Way, DIY is better than Shop Assembled? (That's How I Call it)
> (I Know I asked it, but I didn't get a clearly answer).
> 
> ...



DIY and shop assembled are the same cube except one you assemble by yourself and the other comes assembled (which might be more convinient). If you get a shop assembled one, you can always disassemble it. It seems that you want a "perfect" cube but that cube is based on your personal preference. There really isn't a perfect cube, if you read aznmortalx's post, you might understand it better. If you get a fast cube, it might not cut corners or it might pop. If it is slower, it might not pop and cut corners better.


----------



## computingeee (Jan 24, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.
> ...



Thank You very much.

About Lubricartion,
In this video he says that if you lube the cube just on one side through one center to the core, it starts to act like glue and slow a little bit, so he lubricate all the cubes (27) and the core.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXNTSqJFZZc

In this other video, He shows exactly the other way, three sprays through the center to the core.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-FwjvvxWlw

What is the right way?

Thanks, Sorry for the many questions, you help a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 24, 2010)

computingeee said:


> TemurAmir said:
> 
> 
> > computingeee said:
> ...


Most lubes won't glue the cube, only Jig-a-Loo. Spraying everything in my opinion, is more thorough and much better, but just popping out a piece and putting a small squirt should be fine.

If you use Jig-a-Loo and do what's shown on the second video, make sure to not put too much, because it may glue the cube like camcuber said.


----------



## computingeee (Jan 24, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > TemurAmir said:
> ...



I will not use Jig-a-Loo.

By The Way, saw this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzGjbjUPVUo

The guy made world record 7.08 seconds.
What kind of cube he use? 
It doesn't pops, cuts corners well and very fast (it seems that he did cut corners a lot and fast, and it doesn't pops).

THANKS!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 24, 2010)

computingeee said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > computingeee said:
> ...



Jig-a-Loo's a great lube, you just have to be careful not to overlube.

The person in the vid is Erik Akkersdijk. He's a member on this site, too.

The cube used in that vid is a Rubik's DIY core with type B cubies.

Also, you're very concerned about the cube to get. Don't be. You'll barely drop times between two cubes if they're both decent. I could use a broken in storebought and get the same times as my Type A.


----------



## mroth (Jan 24, 2010)

Erik used a Rubik's DIY core and Type B cubies hybrid for his WR solve. It's probably pretty good, but I don't have one so I can't give you any details about the corner cutting / speed etc. of this cube...


----------



## computingeee (Jan 24, 2010)

mroth said:


> Erik used a Rubik's DIY core and Type B cubies hybrid for his WR solve. It's probably pretty good, but I don't have one so I can't give you any details about the corner cutting / speed etc. of this cube...




I didn't know you can mix core and cubies (I guess screws and springs from rubik's diy).

there is a recommended mix for core and cubies to get a almost-perfect cube?

Thanks.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 24, 2010)

There's no such thing as a perfect cube for everybody. Whatever cube feels right in your hands while you're solving is the right cube for you.


----------



## computingeee (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, I Guess I'll have to buy it and then try it, 
wish for luck.

Thank You All.
Cheers.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 24, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...



actually silicone will glue it if you spray in between 2 pieces and don't let it evaporate, if you use either silicone or jigaloo, take it all apart and spray, let it dry, then reassemble


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 24, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> actually silicone will glue it if you spray in between 2 pieces and don't let it evaporate, if you use either silicone or jigaloo, take it all apart and spray, let it dry, then reassemble



Didn't know that. I always thought it was only a prob with jigaloo. I take cubes apart just cuz I think it's more thorough


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 24, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > actually silicone will glue it if you spray in between 2 pieces and don't let it evaporate, if you use either silicone or jigaloo, take it all apart and spray, let it dry, then reassemble
> ...


 
I used too.
When i first get the cube, if i feel it needs lubed then i take it apart, every time after that that i lube it i just spray it in by taking one cubie off, spraying it, then playing with it for a while.


----------



## computingeee (Jan 25, 2010)

What about TaiYan Cube? It's Good? Pops?

And it's true that Black is better than White (not only in taiyan, in all diy cubes).


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 25, 2010)

computingeee said:


> What about TaiYan Cube? It's Good? Pops?
> 
> And it's true that Black is better than White (not only in taiyan, in all diy cubes).



>_>
Evidence of your claims?


----------



## computingeee (Jan 25, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > What about TaiYan Cube? It's Good? Pops?
> ...



Didn't understand what you said here.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 25, 2010)

computingeee said:


> Didn't understand what you said here.


He was asking if you have anything supporting your claim that black > white cubes. Any examples, or evidence? Or in Wikipedia's words, 

```
[citation needed]
```


----------



## computingeee (Jan 25, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't understand what you said here.
> ...



Don't have a clue..
Someone told me that before, so I wasn't sure about it, thats why I asked.

Is that more clear?

Edit:
Oops.. Just notice I used dot in the end of the sentece, instead of "?".


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 25, 2010)

black = better recognition to some people
white = smoother and faster and higher quality.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hmm... could you tell us what times you're getting.

Maybe you shouldn't even be considering getting a DIY. If your average is high, don't even think about getting a new 3x3. Just lube your current cube and practice with it.


----------



## computingeee (Jan 25, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Hmm... could you tell us what times you're getting.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't even be considering getting a DIY. If your average is high, don't even think about getting a new 3x3. Just lube your current cube and practice with it.



My Average is 1:15 (10 Solves)
I solve the cube with the Beginner Method, 7 Levels:
Cross -> First Layer -> Second Layer -> Cross -> Center -> Rotate Corners (U R U' L' U R' U' L -> Top Layer (Twice D' R' D R // Twice R' D' R D).

I try to learn OLL, PLL, F2L but it's too hard,
Any way to learn it easier?
Heard about 2LookOLL 2LookPLL but I'm too confused..
I want to solve it faster.

About The CUBE:

I lost my Original Rubik's Cube (From eBay, Assembled, Very Fast),
So a friend borrowing me a White Diansheng 3x3x3 (Don't know if no.222 or no.333), He lubed it and it great and very fast, but it doesn't mine.

Today I got an original rubik's cube from store (high price here), but I can't open the center caps, and it moves VERY slow.
Tried to lubed it but it still VERY slow.

So I looking for a new one.

Thank You ALL.

By The Way, There is a picture of the DianSheng:
This is the DianSheng:


----------



## computingeee (Jan 26, 2010)

Can you help me please?

By the way, where can I find the guide to break in a store bought rubik's cube?
PestVic deleted it, as far as I know.

Thanks.


----------



## powershotman (Jan 26, 2010)

computingeee said:


> powershotman said:
> 
> 
> > imo,
> ...


type F ll does pop ,not that frequent
i like All and C ,just because they both sound crispy 
btw, A ll does pop a lot compare to others


----------



## computingeee (Jan 26, 2010)

powershotman said:


> computingeee said:
> 
> 
> > powershotman said:
> ...



Can You answer on my other questions? about my solving (OLL, PLL, F2L).

Thanks.


----------



## mroth (Jan 26, 2010)

computingeee said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... could you tell us what times you're getting.
> ...


There are lots of guides on how to get faster:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6085 (look here if you want to learn something new)
http://cubefreak.net/speed/easy_fast.html (this will help you to get faster with your current method)

There's really not much more to say. Follow the guide, learn 4-look last layer, intuitive/keyhole F2L and you should be able to get sub 40. There are very good video guides on youtube (you'll find some links in the guides), and you can also search the speedsolving wiki for more information.


----------

